# Auf der Suche nach einem DVD Brennprogramm

## verschdl

Hallo,

ich bin ein bisschen aufgeschmissen. Ich hab mir einen externen firewire brenner

erstanden, nun weiss ich aber nicht welches DVD brennprogramm ich denn am besten

benutze. Ich will im Pronzip nur ein paar dateien Backupen, und cds sind zu klein.

cdrecord-prodvd funktioniert nicht, da dieses für ppc maskiert ist. 

Was könnte man da denn noch benutzen?

Danke!

----------

## bladus

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber kann k3b nich auch DVD's brennen?

----------

## dek

 *bladus wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber kann k3b nich auch DVD's brennen?

 

Je nach Kernel sogar besser als CD's.  :Wink: 

----------

## COiN3D

Eindeutig, K3B ist das beste was es "da draussen" gibt. Ich denke da sind wir uns alle einer Meinung.

----------

## Pamino

 *COiN3D wrote:*   

> Eindeutig, K3B ist das beste was es "da draussen" gibt. Ich denke da sind wir uns alle einer Meinung.

 

Es ist sogar so gut dass ich die dafür notwendigen kdelibs installiert habe, obwohl ich KDE eigendlich gar nicht mag....   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kaervek

Fuer DVDs nutze ich immer die growisofs+mkisofs dvd+rw-tools. cdrecord-prodvd hat auch auf meinem letzten PC nicht richtig funktioniert, zudem ist es fuer AMD64 auch maskiert.

Ansonsten gibt es noch die dvdrtools. Diese sind aber fuer deine Plattform maskiert.

Ich brenne selten CDs und noch seltener DVDs, daher finde ich es nicht schlimm dann die Kommandozeile zu nutzen. Fuer haeufiges brennen ist aber bestimmt K3B nicht schlecht. Bei mir funktioniert es aber nicht so recht. Aber ich gebe offen zu, dass ich keine Lust hatte zu schauen warum  :Very Happy: . Bestimmt ist es nur eine Kleinigkeit.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Pamino wrote:*   

>  *COiN3D wrote:*   Eindeutig, K3B ist das beste was es "da draussen" gibt. Ich denke da sind wir uns alle einer Meinung. 
> 
> Es ist sogar so gut dass ich die dafür notwendigen kdelibs installiert habe, obwohl ich KDE eigendlich gar nicht mag....  

 

ja genau, bei mir auch, die einzige KDE Sachen auf meinem Rechner sind die dependencies von k3b.

----------

## COiN3D

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ja genau, bei mir auch, die einzige KDE Sachen auf meinem Rechner sind die dependencies von k3b.

 

Und die einzigen GTK-Sachen auf meinem Rechner sind die Dependencies von GIMP!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Pamino wrote:*   

>  *COiN3D wrote:*   Eindeutig, K3B ist das beste was es "da draussen" gibt. Ich denke da sind wir uns alle einer Meinung. 
> 
> Es ist sogar so gut dass ich die dafür notwendigen kdelibs installiert habe, obwohl ich KDE eigendlich gar nicht mag....  

 

Dito!

2. QT Programm: krusader

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich kann dir k3b empfehlen....wenn du allerdings ein leichtes prog haben willst, dann musste Nero nehmen

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich finde k3b im Grunde auch sehr gut, aber bei DVDs macht es bei mir fast nur Probleme..

Ich kann zwar ein Image anlegen, aber das Brennen selber klappt nur manchmal...

Und "on-the-fly" brennen klappt bei DVDs GAR NICHT! Da meint er dann irgendwas mit OCR-Fehler und ich sollte mal einfache Brenn-Geschwindigkeit wählen (was genauso wenig klappt)...

Deswegen lege ich mit k3b nur Images an und brenne diese mit cdrecord-ProDVD (welches bei mir problemlos klappt).

Wo wir schon mal dabei sind:

Was wären denn gute Einstellungen, um eine DVD zu brennen, die sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows zu lesen ist (Mit langen Dateinamen und mit Dateien > 2 GB)?

Wäre das UDF+RockRidge+Joliet?

Und noch eine Frage:

Es gibt bei k3b bei den ISO-Leveln ja die Level 1-4...

Kann es sein, dass die Level 3+4 eh so gut wie gar nicht unterstützt werden?

Ich habe mal eine CD mit Level 4 gebrannt, weil sich die "Features" gut angehört haben...

Allerdings konnte kein Laufwerk diese CD lesen...

----------

## Anarcho

Also so weit ich weiss spezifiziert der DVD Standard nur Dateien bis 2 GB. 

Daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das überhaupt vernünftig geht. 

Da solltest du lieber splitten.

----------

## SkaaliaN

falls es große dateien sind...(mehr als 500 mb oder so) würde ich eh immer einen splitt empfehlen...sonst hat man meiestens fehler und entpackungsprobleme... ich splitte bei großen dateien meistens

----------

## psyeye

Hat jemand schon die DVD-Möglichkeiten von GnomeBaker getestet?

http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/v2/

*aus Interesse

psyeye

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *COiN3D wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   ja genau, bei mir auch, die einzige KDE Sachen auf meinem Rechner sind die dependencies von k3b. 
> 
> Und die einzigen GTK-Sachen auf meinem Rechner sind die Dependencies von GIMP!  

 

dito   :Very Happy: 

bei mir auch. Welchen WM benutzt du? Ich fluxbox.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi,

ich nutze auch k3b mit WM Xfce4.

my desktop

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Mgiese

 *Pamino wrote:*   

>  *COiN3D wrote:*   Eindeutig, K3B ist das beste was es "da draussen" gibt. Ich denke da sind wir uns alle einer Meinung. 
> 
> Es ist sogar so gut dass ich die dafür notwendigen kdelibs installiert habe, obwohl ich KDE eigendlich gar nicht mag....  

 

nobody is perfect  :Very Happy:  gg

----------

## Mgiese

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also so weit ich weiss spezifiziert der DVD Standard nur Dateien bis 2 GB. 
> 
> Daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das überhaupt vernünftig geht. 
> 
> Da solltest du lieber splitten.

 

jap das macht GROSSE probleme

habe einge male versucht eine 4100 MB datei im stueck zu brennen. effekt ist das k3b irgendwas macht und nach 5-10 mins die cd ausschmeisst die dann bei ca 2GB zu ende ist  :Very Happy:  how cool , hat da jemand ne loesung fuer ?? habe immo nero-linux genommen dort kam das problem nicht, aber leider habe ich keine SERIENNUMMER und meine 30 tage test ist abgelaufen .... habe schon versucht zu tricksen, aber auch emerge -C nero bringt nix, nach der neuinstall weiss der trotzdem das er schon 30 tage alt ist  :Sad: ((((

PS : nehm auch gerne Nero-Linux serial  :Very Happy:  hrhr

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> PS : nehm auch gerne Nero-Linux serial  hrhr

 

Tip haste aber nicht von mir   :Cool:  "ESEL" (ich hoffe du weißt was ich mein und fühlst dich nicht angegriffen da es sich nicht auf deine Person bezieht... na na hats schon klick gemacht??) Evtl. geht auch ein Win-Key einfach mal probieren...

wer sucht der findet auch wenn es nicht immer das richtige ist

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## psyeye

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> PS : nehm auch gerne Nero-Linux serial

 

Womit Du eher provozierst, dass der Thread geschlossen wird.  :Confused: 

Lass den Quark, bitte - danke.

Und kauf Dir das Ding doch, wenn's gut funzt! 20EUR Sind jetzt auch net sooo viel, hm?

psyeye

----------

## TheCurse

GnomeBaker kann wunderbar mit DVDs umgehen, nur bei Dateien > 2GB hat es starke Probleme. Aber ich denke, das ist ein Gnome-Problem, da Gnome selbst Probleme mit Dateien > 2GB hat. 

Wenn jemand dafür eine Lösung kennt, immer her damit!

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## psyeye

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Probleme mit Dateien > 2GB

 

Also Nautilus hat überhaupt keine Probleme mit Dateien > 2GB.  :Cool: 

Jedenfalls hier nicht; die Debian 3.1 Isos (beide >4gb) hab ich problemlos mit Nautilus in der Gegend rumgeschoben (zum Mitbewohner damit der's brennt).

Dabei ist mir aber was anderes auf- und wieder ein-gefallen: ich hab versucht das Iso auf ne Fat32 Partition auf meiner USB-Platte zu schieben: nixda! 

Afaik kann FAT32 nur <4gb! 

Hast Du da also auch zufällig ne Fat32 Partition irgendwo im Einsatz?

psyeye

----------

## TheCurse

Das ist wirklich seltsam!

Mir ist bekannt, dass FAT32 nur mit Dateien < 2GB umgehen kann.

Bei mir lÃ¤uft Reiser4, und ich habe auch eigentlich keine Probleme mit Dateien > 2GB, bis auf dass z.B. Nautilus eben nicht damit umgehen kann...

Ich mache einen Rechtsklick auf eine Datei > 2GB und schwupps, die Datei verschwindet, ist erst nach einem aktualisieren wieder sichtbar...

Naja, wenn ihr also noch irgendwelche Ideen habt, immer her damit!

----------

## Qubit

>2GB = UDF ...

Qubit

----------

## TheCurse

Fürs brennen meinst du, oder?

Ich rede jetzt aber von im Nautilus einfach einen rechtsklick machen, was soll ich da mit UDF?

----------

## Qubit

Sorry bezog sich auf ein paar Postings vorher, sollte die Zitat-Funktion nutzen...

Qubit.

----------

